# Hard truth for newly migrants



## mailme1936 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Its my first thread means its my introduction to the forum, but the topic is very serious. I want to draw attention to all who are responsible for this big problem. Let's assume someone in some other country applied for a immigration application. what are the general steps he/she will take.first he/she will apply immigration application with various steps and the DIAC will grant him specific visa according to his/her ability. after getting the visa he/she will start planning to migrate to Australia.He/She will dispose his/her all assets in his/her country and collect all his hard earned money and landed in Australia( Assuming a better life compare to ealier life ).But from the day he/she landed in Australia the problems get started.
1. House -- Agents/Property owner asking for past record.
2. Employement -- Employer/Job Consultant asking for local work experience.

How it is possible - Is there anyone answer these questions or the persons who are sitting on those chairs can think if they move to some other country, how they will genrate local satisfactory Past tenants record/local work experience.

So i think here no one can answer these questions properly because laws/system only made to assess people from other counteries and dump them in australia. I think Government has to plan in this direction that not only make law/policies to migrate people but also seriously plan to help new migrants to get settle down in Australia.
Otherwise no use of these rules/policies.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

mailme1936 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Its my first thread means its my introduction to the forum, but the topic is very serious. I want to draw attention to all who are responsible for this big problem. Let's assume someone in some other country applied for a immigration application. what are the general steps he/she will take.first he/she will apply immigration application with various steps and the DIAC will grant him specific visa according to his/her ability. after getting the visa he/she will start planning to migrate to Australia.He/She will dispose his/her all assets in his/her country and collect all his hard earned money and landed in Australia( Assuming a better life compare to ealier life ).But from the day he/she landed in Australia the problems get started.
> 1. House -- Agents/Property owner asking for past record.
> ...


You do answer your own query to some extent for yes there is a lot to consider in immigrating to any country, be it Australia or anywhere else and that it is the responsibility of a person that wants to consider immigration to research the situation to the extent that they feel is necessary.

There have been times when the immigration program had an association with supplying trades people for specific major infrastructure works but that was in the decade or so following WW2 when Australia's population was not much more than a quarter of what it is now and many young Australians had lost their lives in the war with many more being disabled and Europe had a significant displaced peoples situation so a matching of needs existed.
Mind you, the conditions that many people immigrated to were very harsh compared to what exists now, more than half a century later.

The government however recognises that there is a need for immigrants to seriously look at what their situation may be in respect to employment and hence Employer Sponsorship is top priority for immigration.
You will also find that people need high skills and a reasonable level of english to meet the required level for immigration to be approved.
Without emplyer sponsorship, certainly new immigrants will need to compete in the open market with other applicants for employment and that can be difficult at times depending on economic circumstances.
Unemployment is very high at the moment in many countries and though it may be lower in Australia, it may not always be so.

What even Australians do not appreciate is that we are a little different to other countries where you have in Europe, Asia and the Americas much higher population and so a much greater market to help with maintaining employment in many manufacturing industries whereas Australia does not have that situation, it not just being the far cheaper labor of Asian countries for instance that Australia has to compete with but the distance we are from markets means that also creates problems.
Our international trade moves more to the resources sector but it is not a high employer and so yes it can be difficult to find employment here.

All the more reason for people thinking of immigrating to not only research well what they intend to do but also to have a plan so if it does not work out for them, they can consider returning to their home country where it'll be likely they can have a greater support network.
I'll move your post to the Chit Chat section where it is more appropriate.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> But from the day he/she landed in Australia the problems get started.
> 1. House -- Agents/Property owner asking for past record.
> 2. Employement -- Employer/Job Consultant asking for local work experience.


As a matter of fact, it is a problem but it is solvable. For example - you start your living from renting a room or staying at a hostel at the beginning. That way you earn your first Australian referee who can confirm some facts about you (for example whether you paid on time for rent). As for work - there are such places as recruitment agencies as well as job vacancies that have a note 'no experience necessary'. Sometimes it is good to start at these to gain some local experience. Also, some employers do accept overseas experience or qualification - depending on occupation of the applicant and position they apply for.


----------



## ShaneASCMigration (Oct 19, 2010)

mailme1936 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Its my first thread means its my introduction to the forum, but the topic is very serious. I want to draw attention to all who are responsible for this big problem. Let's assume someone in some other country applied for a immigration application. what are the general steps he/she will take.first he/she will apply immigration application with various steps and the DIAC will grant him specific visa according to his/her ability. after getting the visa he/she will start planning to migrate to Australia.He/She will dispose his/her all assets in his/her country and collect all his hard earned money and landed in Australia( Assuming a better life compare to ealier life ).But from the day he/she landed in Australia the problems get started.
> 1. House -- Agents/Property owner asking for past record.
> ...


Using ASC Migration means that you do not run into problems like this. I have recognised that these issues; finding a home, finding a car, finding an employer and I have created solutions.

1. Find a Home service: I have created relationships with various real estate agents to help migrants find themselves accommodation, whether it is temporary or permanent, before they step foot on a plane.

2. Find a Vehicle service: I have created relationships with car dealerships which will ensure that you have a set of wheels organised once your visa has been approved.

3. Find a Sponsor service: For those who are trying to find an employer sponsor, or need an employer in general, I have made relationships with various recruitment agencies who can assist in finding you a place to work.

All of these services are free to those who use ASC Migration to secure their visa. Visit ASC - Home for more information

Shane K
ASC Migration


----------

